# my new puppy ace



## virginia (Jul 3, 2008)

I finally got my puppy last friday.He is 10 weeks old today.He is a gold sable parti.I just figured out to put the picture in my avatar.Will try to post more pictures later,im very slow at it.
He is doing really well on the potty training so far.
He is doing great with our 12 year old mini aussie,blue the mini aussie wants to herd him,but ace can really run fast for the short legs he has.
We also have a cat called celine she is a ragdoll.Ace barked at her the first day kind of freaked her out,but now she is curious about him when he is in his crate she will go look at him.
I couldnt believe ace was trying hump our aussie.When ace goes pee he is already lifting his leg,just a little.Im going to get him neutered as soon as its safe to do.
He just loves everyone and wants to constantly be with us.
We were lucky to get such a great breeder,she did all the health testing and when we took him to the vet he was perfect.Everyone in the vets office just loved him.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

HE LOOKS SO CUTE!!! Can't wait to meet him! :whoo:

(I must have PM'd you when you were posting :becky


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ace is cute as can be! What breeder did you get him from?


----------



## virginia (Jul 3, 2008)

I got ace from chris disser of havdiss havanese.She was great to work with and all of her puppies were adorable.It was hard to pick one.lol.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

virginia said:


> I got ace from chris disser of havdiss havanese.She was great to work with and all of her puppies were adorable.It was hard to pick one.lol.


I think you made a good pick!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

What a beautiful Puppy!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations on your new addition, Ace is a doll!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

That face is adorable. I will be looking forward to more pictures. You are going to be so totally in love with a Hav!! Welcome to the group.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Ace is just as cute as can be. Enjoy your new addition to the family.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome, Virginia and Ace!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Love the coloring! Looking forward to your questions and more pictures!


----------



## Ahava (May 25, 2009)

*welcome*

Adorable! You must be so excited! Ace is very sweet. Welcome and enjoy every moment!

Anh


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Love the name and love the face even more!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cute  If his mom is who I think it is, he is related to Dash and many other puppies on the forum-Gabby, BJ, etc. (Dasher has the same mommy that his mommy does!) Guess that would make it Uncle Dash


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Virginia. Ace looks like a real cutie. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congratulations! He sure is a cutie!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Viriginia, your puppy is precious, looking forward to more pics. Make sure resize them to smaller pics so you won't have problems uploading them.

Amanda, if they have the same grandma, doesn't that make Dash and Ace cousins?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

maryam187 said:


> Amanda, if they have the same grandma, doesn't that make Dash and Ace cousins?


ummm, well his mom has the same mom as Dasher so I think that would be uncle, right?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> ummm, well his mom has the same mom as Dasher so I think that would be uncle, right?


Yup, I thought you meant Dash's mom and Ace's mom have the same mom. Did I just mention 'mom' often enough in one sentence to make all of us dizzy? :focus:


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Ace is adorable! I'm getting jealous of all the newbies in Dallas. I'm going to have to take a road trip with Toby to meet all of you!


----------



## virginia (Jul 3, 2008)

Amanda That is amazing.I didnt know he had relatives on the forum.

Patti Yes come on up,we will have to get as many together as possible and all meet and have a playdate. When you started grooming toby how was it.Im trying to do a little bit each day but he just wiggles all over the place.lol


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

I brush and comb him every night. He still moves, but he's gotten a lot better. He knows he gets a treat when I'm done, so he'll tolerate my doing it for a little while. Make it a routine with a treat at the end and it will get better. 

I hope to see y'all soon!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

YES Patti!! Come on over!!! We'd love to see Toby. 

I can't wait to meet Ace!


----------



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

Welcome, what a cutie!!

Kelly & Mozart


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Patti McNeil said:


> I brush and comb him every night. He still moves, but he's gotten a lot better. He knows he gets a treat when I'm done, so he'll tolerate my doing it for a little while. Make it a routine with a treat at the end and it will get better. QUOTE]
> 
> Same with Kodi. He's just 16 weeks now, and he's gotten SO much better about grooming over the last week or so. Now he even lies down for some of it. It seems to help if I give him something to chew on... either one of his teething toys, or if I forget and start without a toy, I hand him the comb while I use the brush, and then we swap.<g>
> 
> Karen


----------



## Drew"s Mom (Jul 29, 2009)

Ace sure is a cutie and I love his name.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome to you and little Ace (love the name  ) Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## virginia (Jul 3, 2008)

I hope this works.Im not very good with attaching pictures.
Dont pay any attention to pink crate its on loan from elizabeth aka mimis mom.We will be getting him more of a manly one when he gets a little older.
He likes to go in his crate sometime and just sleep with his head out.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats on your new puppy! Ace is adorable!
Gina


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, he is adorable!!!! I'm sorry I wanted to see his picture...IWAP!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He's a cutie pie!!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

oh... I like how he has his head hanging out!!!


----------



## christie6104 (Apr 8, 2009)

What a cute name to go along with a cute puppy. I can't wait to meet him. And keep the pictures coming!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I'm in puppy heaven!*

Welcome...and congrats on your new baby!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What an adorable little boy! Congratulations and welcome to the forum!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Cute cute cute! Great pictures. Welcome!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Virginia and Ace!

Marianne and I just sat with Chris at dinner tonight - what a delightful lady! 
Ace is a cutie pie!! Please post more photos as he grows!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome Virginia and Ace. He's so cute. Chris was great, it was a pleasure to meet her. I saw pictures of the rest of his litter, they're all beautiful.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## firefly (Aug 8, 2009)

Ace is soo cute!


----------



## virginia (Jul 3, 2008)

Chris was great.The rest of the litter were beautiful too,it was a hard decision but we couldnt be happier.Ace is doing great as long as i take him out he knows to go potty.Now if i can just get him to tell me when he needs to go.lol


----------



## christie6104 (Apr 8, 2009)

More pictures of your angel!!!! :angel:


----------



## virginia (Jul 3, 2008)

Here is some more pictures.The one in the sling,thats my sister that went with us to pick up ace,she came in from iowa.One is of my husband with ace and our mini aussie blue.They are getting along great.Ace is not too sure about our ragdoll cat celine.He wants to chase her and she wants to get far far away from him.She is coming out more and more in the living room to check him out,she doesnt want to get to close to him.lol


----------



## christie6104 (Apr 8, 2009)

I love the way both dogs have the same expression on their faces in the last picture.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

Ryan


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Virginia, I love that pic of your mini-aussie with Ace! Lincoln and Scout have a mini-aussie (blue merle, I think) friend too! He will be coming to stay with us for a few days at the end of the week. Fun!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Welcome, Virginia and Ace! He is soooooooo cute! I know you are having a blast with him. 

Take LOTS of photos (and then share )


----------

